# Linnie owners please comment



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can anyone comment on the nature of the Linnie? I have read that they are very sweet fairly quiet birds. I have been wanting to get 2 of them and was wondering how they get along with budgies. I would not house the 2 species together but they would be in the same part of the house and would have out of the cage time with the budgies if they are compatible, under supervision.
If they are really are a fairly quiet bird does the constant chattering of the budgies annoy them? I have also read that their nails grow really fast and need trimming often, what is often, weekly, monthly??
Thanks for any comments or advice.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*The only thing that I have heard about linnies is that they have very messy poops, lol!
They seem to be very lovely birds though.*


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi there ,

I have one Linnie male (his partner passed away a few months ago ) .

Compared to budgies , they are very mellow and easy going. They seem to prefer climbing and flying over walking and make little to no noise at all.

My little male loves having baths everyday. 
Regarding nails , yes they do grow really fast. I do a small trimming every month. But I also place rough perches in strategic areas of the cage to wear the nails down.

Regarding housing with budgies , my linnie male (Pluto) is completely bonded to my female budgie (Saturn) and live together in a cage separately from the rest of my flock. 
The fact that he lost his mate and that my budgie was new and just out quarantine played a role in forming their bond. 
My female just moved into his cage one day when I left it open. Since then they've been inseparable. They pine for each other when separated , eat , drink and sleep together as well.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *The only thing that I have heard about linnies is that they have very messy poops, lol!
> They seem to be very lovely birds though.*


I've heard that too. I am going to visit a breeder so I'll check that out.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

vinay said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> I have one Linnie male (his partner passed away a few months ago ) .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, it's nice that Pluto was able to find comfort with Saturn after the loss of his mate.


----------

